# Black Friday wish list??



## vkurup (Nov 25, 2015)

Anyone looking forward to Black Friday  to Cyber Monday deals?  
I was thinking of swapping out the old TV with a Shiney 4K TV if they drop below 500 (all suggestions welcome).  But considering that the old dishwasher has started leaking, it might rob the bank instead.  


Whats on the forum wish list?  Will Direct Golf have a Direct Sport Friday Sell off???


----------



## Stuey01 (Nov 25, 2015)

Might get a new stand bag of there are any good discounts on golf stuff.
Don't need anything else really, boring...


----------



## pbrown7582 (Nov 25, 2015)

vkurup said:



			Anyone looking forward to Black Friday  to Cyber Monday deals?  
I was thinking of swapping out the old TV with a* Shiney 4K TV *if they drop below 500 (all suggestions welcome).  But considering that the old dishwasher has started leaking, it might rob the bank instead.  


Whats on the forum wish list?  Will Direct Golf have a Direct Sport Friday Sell off???
		
Click to expand...

depends what size your after theres a Samsung 40" at Â£500 already before any deals.


----------



## la_lucha (Nov 25, 2015)

I'm hoping for a new TV 40" Wifi enabled preferable. Looking at something around Â£300 tops. Preferably from Tesco as I've got Â£50 that can be used in the clubcard exchange.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 25, 2015)

Having seen them in a local Costco then if you are buying a new tv then definitely go 4k, they are a different level. If you are not going to wall mount it then seriously look at a curved one. I thought it was a gimmick but having seen them they look great.


----------



## la_lucha (Nov 25, 2015)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Having seen them in a local Costco then if you are buying a new tv then definitely go 4k, they are a different level. If you are not going to wall mount it then seriously look at a curved one. I thought it was a gimmick but having seen them they look great.
		
Click to expand...

The sub Â£500 curved don't look all that. My mate has one of the higher spec ones and it is good.


----------



## Rooter (Nov 25, 2015)

I want a FitBit Surge. If anyone see's one online let me know! Current best prices are 147. I am not realistically expecting them to drop that much, but its my xmas present from the kids to me. (read to me from me!)


----------



## richart (Nov 25, 2015)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Having seen them in a local Costco then if you are buying a new tv then definitely go 4k, they are a different level. If you are not going to wall mount it then seriously look at a curved one. I thought it was a gimmick but having seen them they look great.
		
Click to expand...

 I heard that when watching sport, especially tennis, the lines are not straight.


----------



## Piece (Nov 25, 2015)

Looking for a new PS4 bargain...


----------



## Lump (Nov 25, 2015)

Currys are selling a 4K 43" Samsung for Â£499. I bought a 40" Panasonic 4K from them but it broke within days so payed a bit extra for the Samsung. Far better Tv.


----------



## vkurup (Nov 25, 2015)

pbrown7582 said:



			depends what size your after theres a Samsung 40" at Â£500 already before any deals.
		
Click to expand...

We currently have a 40' so need to be 45-52 to stroke the interest... Don't want to spend as the current TV is fine IMO..




Rooter said:



			I want a FitBit Surge. If anyone see's one online let me know! Current best prices are 147. I am not realistically expecting them to drop that much, but its my xmas present from the kids to me. (read to me from me!)
		
Click to expand...

 Don't know about fitbit, but we get 25% on Jawbone. So the UP3 can be urs at 98 quid.  Might be worth trying the code on Frday


----------



## pbrown7582 (Nov 25, 2015)

Piece said:



			Looking for a new PS4 bargain...
		
Click to expand...

This santa is looking for an xbox one. Game looks favourite but you never know!


----------



## Astraeus (Nov 25, 2015)

I could do with an electric blanket.


----------



## GB72 (Nov 25, 2015)

Another on the TV hunt as my Samsung plasma is over 10 years old now. Been looking for a while now. Want 40-48 inch. Otherwise not sure if I want 4k as a decent 1080p will be a step up for me. Like the look of curved but always get the feeling that it may be something that looks great in store but not so good at home. Will pull the trigger on one eventually


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 25, 2015)

Richer Sounds are doing a 49" LG 4k at Â£549. Ok little over your Â£500 mark but still a superb price.


----------



## ruff-driver (Nov 25, 2015)

http://www.television-reviews.co.uk...5uc9v-5k-ultra-hd-3d-smart-led-tv-105-review/


----------



## larmen (Nov 25, 2015)

I didn't really have a wish as Apple never discounts much on black Friday anyway. But a cheeky look at what Amazon is doing tomorrow is showing the Swing Caddie 2 coming up. Depending on how deep they discount it might be worth a punt.

I know I won't go into a shop to fight for something fist to fist, so whatever I might buy will be online.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 26, 2015)

Just had a great e mail from Fat Face -they won't be offering any reductions on Friday but instead will donate Â£250k to local charities - :thup:


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 26, 2015)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Having seen them in a local Costco then if you are buying a new tv then definitely go 4k, they are a different level. If you are not going to wall mount it then seriously look at a curved one. I thought it was a gimmick but having seen them they look great.
		
Click to expand...

Just not convinced worth spending the money on a 4K TV at the moment - when there is so very little to watch and decent HD TVs are so cheap.  Â£459 for Sony 43" HD TV Â£639 for 43" 4K HD.  Rather spend the Â£180 on getting a better TV sound system.  Prob going to go Sony 40" HD for Â£380 for our back room.  May go 4K HD when TV in front room conks out.


----------



## Crawfy (Nov 26, 2015)

I'm buying a house tomorrow - so all Black Friday deals are off the cards.
Artificial grass has been procured though for the new pad.
Instead of laying outside, I'm considering 'carpeting' the garage with it.
Why the garage?...because there is a bar already installed in it !!


----------



## GB72 (Nov 26, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Just not convinced worth spending the money on a 4K TV at the moment - when there is so very little to watch and decent HD TVs are so cheap.
		
Click to expand...

This is pretty much my thinking at the moment. Will be some time before anything broadcasts in 4K and so a 1080p HD TV may well suit. Has to be a step up from my current 10 year old plasma. Do not even have blu ray so I am clearly not that motivated by extreme levels of definition. 

It is the curved TV that has me stumped. All makes sense and looks good in the shops but not sure how it would be in 'normal' viewing conditions.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 26, 2015)

GB72 said:



			This is pretty much my thinking at the moment. Will be some time before anything broadcasts in 4K and so a 1080p HD TV may well suit. Has to be a step up from my current 10 year old plasma. Do not even have blu ray so I am clearly not that motivated by extreme levels of definition. 

It is the curved TV that has me stumped. All makes sense and looks good in the shops but not sure how it would be in 'normal' viewing conditions.
		
Click to expand...

Â£459 for Sony 43" HD TV Â£639 for 43" 4K HD.  Rather spend the Â£180 on getting a better TV sound system.  Prob going to go Sony 40" HD for Â£380 for our back room.  May go 4K HD when TV in front room conks out.


----------



## la_lucha (Nov 26, 2015)

GB72 said:



			This is pretty much my thinking at the moment. Will be some time before anything broadcasts in 4K and so a 1080p HD TV may well suit. Has to be a step up from my current 10 year old plasma. Do not even have blu ray so I am clearly not that motivated by extreme levels of definition. 

It is the curved TV that has me stumped. All makes sense and looks good in the shops but not sure how it would be in 'normal' viewing conditions.
		
Click to expand...

My mate has a very good one in his living room. He had to point out that it's curved or I would never have known. Raises the question of if you don't notice it, what's the point?


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 26, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Just not convinced worth spending the money on a 4K TV at the moment - when there is so very little to watch and decent HD TVs are so cheap.  Â£459 for Sony 43" HD TV Â£639 for 43" 4K HD.  Rather spend the Â£180 on getting a better TV sound system.  Prob going to go Sony 40" HD for Â£380 for our back room.  May go 4K HD when TV in front room conks out.
		
Click to expand...

The content will be coming sooner than you think. Meantime, many use upscalers in the form of AV Receivers and Blu-Ray units with the capability.
I have a Viera 4k and the difference between 1080p and the upscaled content is frightening. I mean even 1080p is good but this is like looking out of a window watching the football being played in your garden.


----------



## Piece (Nov 26, 2015)

GreiginFife said:



*The content will be coming sooner than you think.* Meantime, many use upscalers in the form of AV Receivers and Blu-Ray units with the capability.
I have a Viera 4k and the difference between 1080p and the upscaled content is frightening. I mean even 1080p is good but this is like looking out of a window watching the football being played in your garden.
		
Click to expand...

Yup. As GiF will surely know, Sky are launching 4K content soon to power their new range of Sky Q boxes. BT sport already have some 4k channels, as do YouTube and Netflix. OK so BBC and Freeware maybe sometime off (if at all  but content is going to ramp up in 2016.

I'm waiting until cheap HDR-enabled full UHD TVs are affordable (for me) and Sky Q is around before taking the plunge.


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 26, 2015)

I waiting till they properly nail down smell -o- vision. 

Stick on a helmet and electrical impulses will stimulate certain smells for that truly immersive tv experience. 

Bake off will never be the same again.


----------



## richart (Nov 26, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			I waiting till they properly nail down smell -o- vision. 

Stick on a helmet and electrical impulses will stimulate certain smells for that truly immersive tv experience. 

Bake off will never be the same again.
		
Click to expand...

Don't think I would bother watching All Creatures Great and Small again.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 26, 2015)

GreiginFife said:



			The content will be coming sooner than you think. Meantime, many use upscalers in the form of AV Receivers and Blu-Ray units with the capability.
I have a Viera 4k and the difference between 1080p and the upscaled content is frightening. I mean even 1080p is good but this is like looking out of a window watching the football being played in your garden.
		
Click to expand...

OK - I can get that that is true - but limited budget (Â£700 tops) and wanting a soundbar/boxes at same time and can't afford 4KHD and better sound.  That's why edging towards HD plus better soundbar/boxes rather an 4KHD and basic soundbar/boxes.  Front room TV is on the way out so next time may well go 4KHD.


----------



## Rooter (Nov 26, 2015)

Game have kicked off early with Xbox one, 3 games and now to pass for Â£249. Tonight only.


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 26, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			OK - I can get that that is true - but limited budget (Â£700 tops) and wanting a soundbar/boxes at same time and can't afford 4KHD and better sound.  That's why edging towards HD plus better soundbar/boxes rather an 4KHD and basic soundbar/boxes.  Front room TV is on the way out so next time may well go 4KHD.
		
Click to expand...

So basically pay twice? Crazy notion. You could easily pick up the 49" LG from RS with a decent Yamaha soundbar for under Â£700. Buying another TV effectively as a stop-gap just seems plain daft to then spend hundreds on a 4k later.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 26, 2015)

GreiginFife said:



			So basically pay twice? Crazy notion. You could easily pick up the 49" LG from RS with a decent Yamaha soundbar for under Â£700. Buying another TV effectively as a stop-gap just seems plain daft to then spend hundreds on a 4k later.
		
Click to expand...

TVs for different rooms.  Current purchase for back room - front room TV is on way out so will need replacing in not too distant future.  In Glasgow next week and will be in going into city centre so will look into RS and their LG offerings - though def don't want a 49" TV - way too big for our wee back room.  Previously got quote from them for LG 43LF630V 43" and Yamaha SRT1000 Sound Base for Â£699 but that's not a 4KHD TV I don't think


----------



## Piece (Nov 27, 2015)

Piece said:



			Looking for a new PS4 bargain...
		
Click to expand...

Amazon are doing BF bundles now. Couldn't resist and hit the go button on PS4 + Unchartered + FIFA16 + Gold Controller all for Â£289. 

Game are also doing bundles.

Today could be expensive


----------



## Rooter (Nov 27, 2015)

I could pull the trigger on a few things today, my want list:

Electric toothbrush
Steam mop
Window vac
Fitbit surge
Anything else from the Mrs Xmas list


----------



## chellie (Nov 27, 2015)

I'm after a delonghi kettle and toaster as a pressie for eldest daughter and they're dearer now than they were yesterday!


----------



## Marshy77 (Nov 27, 2015)

Mum works part time at Argos, just text me to say Kindles are Â£34.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Nov 27, 2015)

The samsung 4k we had our eye on is Â£380 from Â£500 at john Lewis... Oops I seem to have bought a new tv!


----------



## vkurup (Nov 27, 2015)

Prices not dropping enuf yet...  I might get a 49' inch TV.  Which means I will need to dispose off my existing Sony Bravia 40' LCD TV.. about 6 years old.. anyone wants a second TV for about Â£100 .... it is in perfect working condition


Unfortunately .. no deals on slimline dishwashers ... guess they are not sexy enuf..


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 27, 2015)

There is an awful lot of discussion on here about TV's. Does the one you have still work? Does it have a picture on it? Go and spend the money on something you actually need, like a good family holiday.


----------



## vkurup (Nov 27, 2015)

Crazyface said:



			There is an awful lot of discussion on here about TV's. Does the one you have still work? Does it have a picture on it? Go and spend the money on something you actually need, like a good family holiday.
		
Click to expand...

You wont believe it.. I was thinking of the same thing.. The TV I am looking at is Â£700.. 
I am sitting in front of my existing TV (currently switched off).. and it looks fine to me.  It has it quirks, but we have lived with it for all these years.  So I cant justify spending that money on a TV.  I must say it is a very unmanly thing to turn down a bigger TV, but i think this is starting to niggle now.  

PS: But did not feel any hesitation to order the replacement dishwasher even though it is not being discounted.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 27, 2015)

Anyone tried those Amazon Kindle 7" jobbies? Seem to be on offer at Â£35 so I may get one as a cheap web browser (old laptop is on its last legs) if they are any good.


----------



## Rooter (Nov 27, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			Anyone tried those Amazon Kindle 7" jobbies? Seem to be on offer at Â£35 so I may get one as a cheap web browser (old laptop is on its last legs) if they are any good.
		
Click to expand...

Bought my daughter one for xmas, had a play before hand. For her its awesome, mainly for reading books with a few games and apps. Its no Ipad or android tablet, but for a media reading device (reading, films, music) its pretty damn good for 34 quid!!


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 27, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Bought my daughter one for xmas, had a play before hand. For her its awesome, mainly for reading books with a few games and apps. Its no Ipad or android tablet, but for a media reading device (reading, films, music) its pretty damn good for 34 quid!!
		
Click to expand...


Thanks mate, may have a dabble for 35 sheets, it's not doing anything drastic just forum browsing and the odd naff game app etc.


----------



## Rooter (Nov 27, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			Thanks mate, may have a dabble for 35 sheets, it's not doing anything drastic just forum browsing and the odd naff game app etc.
		
Click to expand...

Oh and i paid 50 quid! And was happy! (i did use double up tesco points, so it actually cost me net zero cash!) You can use boost on tesco today on it if you have a clubcard!


----------



## sev112 (Nov 27, 2015)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0002GZSI6?ref_=s9_acsd_bw_wf_a_GIBUQ_cdi_7

That's a good guitar for that money! 
Hmmm... Tempted


----------

